
HTC will announce something big tomorrow - robin_reala
http://mashable.com/2017/09/20/htc-big-announcement/
======
dimlyaware
I'm surprised by the author using Motorola as a historical example of
acquiring that went wrong. I thought the goal of acquiring them was for the
patents and the sell off was the bits Google didn't want or need.

